# Radio mods



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

As promised here are the procedures on taking the radio apart and putting back together. I would like to thank the moderators for allowing me to put this up. Just a reminder because this is ham topic and we are dealing transmitters.

I would ask for the following to be obeyed.
First I am not responsible for the damage to one does to their radio.

Second for those who have their ham tickets please please work within your license and state regulations. I don't want to cause trouble here. Let's not spoil it for everyone here.

Finally. I would ask that no one would ask me to do anything ILLEGAL because I WON'T do it and I have alot to loose and I am sure you folks have alot to loose. I will be happy to assist with radio repairs to anyone who wants it.

1. Remove the clip screws on the back.








2. Remove the screws at the top of the radio where the antenna mount and the volume controls. I used a thin long needle nose pliers to help me take this off.








Also remove the four screws at the back of the radio. Carefully separate the back of the radio from the front. The board will be attached to the back plate.








4. There are two screws at the bottom of the display that need to be removed. Once removed you have to tilt the display upward and up. Be VERY careful doing this as you break the display.








5. Once off there is a screw behind the display remove it and the four other screws and this will enable you access to the parts at the back of the radio. In the photo above you can see the four screws at the front, the other screw is at the back of the display.

6. Do any repairs needed to the radio and the reassembly is the reverse as the disassembly.

I will post the fix for the antenna around next week.
Any other radio mods I can help with please pm me and I will help you the best I can.

73 to all HB


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Very nice exmilitary! I'm sure this will help out many users.


----------



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

Here is the procedures on how to fix the antenna issue on the beofang handhelds. The antenna on these radios when over flexed, the leads for the capacitors can break off making the radio not transmit or receive properly. 
The antena is a capacitve dipole one side is a 1/4 wave 2m and the other side is a 1/4 wave 70 cm.

Here are the steps for the repairs

1. Remove the red sticker from the bottom of the connector.








There are two end tabs witch need to be gently pride up. I used a small pick for the job as this does the leased amount of damage to the rim on the rubber duck.








As you can see there is a small lead I am pointing at. This two places is where they break when flexed. This is the part you have to extend a bit using the lead of a resistor or just solder it back on. I have extended the leads and checked vswr and found there little change.
















The assembly is the reverse of removal.

I will edit this post and show the repair work when completed


----------



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

I repaired this for a buddy of mine. Both ends from the capacitor lead came off.
And here is the work that has been completed. Very little damage done to the rubber part when using the pick.
The deformity won't be noticed when screwed into the radio. Be sure the put a little rubber cement (NOT krazy glue or you will never get it off) on the connector before pushing it in so it does not come off. 














Any other ideas or repairs, please pm me and I will do my best to help you out.

73 HB.


----------

